

Amazon Releases DynamoDB Storage Back End for Titan - Malic
http://thinkaurelius.github.io/titan/

======
Malic
More AWS specifics here:
[https://docs.aws.amazon.com/amazondynamodb/latest/developerg...](https://docs.aws.amazon.com/amazondynamodb/latest/developerguide/Tools.TitanDB.html)

...and GitHub hosted backends: [https://github.com/awslabs/dynamodb-titan-
storage-backend](https://github.com/awslabs/dynamodb-titan-storage-backend)

